# Shot



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shot shell


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

shot glass


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gut shot


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Put
Gun
Slap shot
Buck shot
Bird shot
Free shot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another day SHOT to H---


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shot Show


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The shot heard around the world


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

shot down.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Slingshot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Allergy shot.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Flu shot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

shotcrete


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

shotel. A long, curved sword. Shotel.

[attachment=0:2d0koomc]shotel.jpg[/attachment:2d0koomc]


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Jump Shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

within ear shot


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

dumb shot
shot head
dip shot
shot faced


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Oops.

Never mind


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Drop shot
Split shot


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

MONEY SHOT


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Rim shot


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

long shot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Shot through the heart, and you're to blame.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate to say it:
Chip shot


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Cheap shot


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bank shot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

up shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

she'shot


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Shot gun 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

blood shot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hole shot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hot Shot.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

BIG shot


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Shot put


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Texas heart shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Marty Shottenheimer

Whoever that is...inventor of the cotton gin I think.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

snapshot


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bllood Shot


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Slap shot

Double shot


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

gunshot


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

mugshot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Give it your best shot


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hit me with your best shot (lyrics from times past) *-band-*Pat Benetar


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Good shot.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nut shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot the sheriff. *-band-*


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Blood shot


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The man who shot Liberty Valance ( Gene Pitney) :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> The man who shot Liberty Valance ( Gene Pitney) :?:


Great song, fantastic movie.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

He's a bad shot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Taylor SHOTguns

Shotgun Sally


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ride Shot gun


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

blood shot eyes


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bubba shot the jukebox O*--


----------

